# Talk about patina



## 30thtbird (Apr 16, 2022)

I'm thinking about it......


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2022)

That’s a rough ‘41!


----------



## The classic roll (Apr 16, 2022)

if the price is right. If it’s to far gone still makes great art.


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 16, 2022)

Taco Chris could save that one no problem.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 16, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Taco Chris could save that one no problem.



100 damn percent i would save that AND ride it just greased up with good wheels just cause its beautiful.  
Anyone wanna mail it to me so i can prove it?  Lol.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 16, 2022)

Isn't that one of the bicycles that* RALPH NADER *did *NOT *approve of ?


----------



## 30thtbird (Apr 16, 2022)

They are asking 200.00 for it. Really thinking about it. I just don't think I could ever get the darn thing apart. Lol.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 16, 2022)

30thtbird said:


> They are asking 200.00 for it. Really thinking about it. I just don't think I could ever get the darn thing apart. Lol.



Ive got 200 on me....😀

as far as getting rusty bikes apart it takes time, heat, fire and alot of cursing.  Last one took me over a month to break down but i didnt break one bolt.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 16, 2022)

I'm not into that kind of punishment. Fifty bucks might be reasonable, but I still wouldn't even consider it or want to mess with it. 😜


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 16, 2022)

30thtbird said:


> They are asking 200.00 for it.



😲


----------



## Drosentreter (Apr 16, 2022)

Where at? I’m interested


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> View attachment 1608158



That and a tetanus shot is all it takes!


----------



## Boris (Apr 16, 2022)

I'd pay up to $200 for the potential of a really cool patina straightbar Schwinn like this, depending on how badly the frame and fork are rusted. Rust through or burst tubing? No sale. If the only replacement parts were a front fender and a chain, that wouldn't be a major drawback.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2022)

If that Forebrake is even close to saving there’s your two bills+


----------



## Drosentreter (Apr 16, 2022)

I’ll save it if I know where it’s at. I’d love to take it on. Amazing what you can come back from. Just ask tacochris about his cycle truck🤣


----------



## tacochris (Apr 16, 2022)

Just do me a favor, since i doubt anyone is willing to mail this bike to me....please dont part it out.  Give it a chance to live again, it deserves that much after all its been thru.  Its beautiful and would tell an amazing story.

You dont have to listen to me, its a free country...just figured i could inspire the new owner maybe.

if i lived within 2 hours of that bike it wouldnt even be there anymore.  Period.


----------



## Drosentreter (Apr 16, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Just do me a favor, since i doubt anyone is willing to mail this bike to me....please dont part it out.  Give it a chance to live again, it deserves that much after all its been thru.  Its beautiful and would tell an amazing story.
> 
> You dont have to listen to me, its a free country...just figured i could inspire the new owner maybe.
> 
> if i lived within 2 hours of that bike it wouldnt even be there anymore.  Period.



If I get it it will ride again. It hurts me too much to part out any bike. I can’t bring myself to it even for my more valuable bike parts.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 16, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> If I get it it will ride again. It hurts me too much to part out any bike. I can’t bring myself to it even for my more valuable bike parts.



Imagine the mind blowing feeling of accomplishment that bike would be to put 20 miles on it looking almost like it does but with wheels, tires and ridable.   
Brings a tear to this old rusty bastards eye to think about it...


----------



## 30thtbird (Apr 16, 2022)

You said nothing wrong Taco Chris. I'm working on making arrangements for a day and time to pick it up. I'm also working on a 38 Manton and Smith tank bike now that was in similar condition when found.  I also have a fairly rusty Black Phantom that I picked up a while back and just found a somewhat matching rusty tank for.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 16, 2022)

30thtbird said:


> You said nothing wrong Taco Chris. I'm working on making arrangements for a day and time to pick it up. I'm also working on a 38 Manton and Smith tank bike now that was in similar condition when found.  I also have a fairly rusty Black Phantom that I picked up a while back and just found a somewhat matching rusty tank for.



Well buddy, if you get it and its too much for you, ive got bikes ide be willing to trade for it and money so there is always an option.  Just keep me in mind...

Sounds like you’re a worthy caretaker buddy.


----------



## 30thtbird (Apr 16, 2022)

Sounds like a plan possibly brother.  Will give you first dibbs if I fail. Lol.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 16, 2022)

I tried to buy it weeks ago but he would not ship. Could be a great bike! Congrats on the hopeful score!


----------



## 30thtbird (Apr 16, 2022)

Just found out moments ago the plan is for next saturday. It's about a 3 hour drive one way for me.


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 16, 2022)

Wow i thought my phantom had patina LOL


----------



## tacochris (Apr 16, 2022)

30thtbird said:


> Just found out moments ago the plan is for next saturday. It's about a 3 hour drive one way for me.



Just think about it the way I do.  3 hour drive you only have to make once and then its yours for as long as you want.


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 16, 2022)

Can really see the difference in this picture


----------



## 30thtbird (Apr 16, 2022)

OZ1972 said:


> Can really see the difference in this picture
> 
> View attachment 1608253



Lol. If I squint my eyes a little.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 16, 2022)

OZ1972 said:


> Can really see the difference in this picture
> 
> View attachment 1608253



Sorry i couldnt hear you over the majesty of the one in the back.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 23, 2022)

I’ll take it!!! Look what I did with this one in 2weeks 😎😎😎


----------



## Coot (Apr 23, 2022)

All that rust makes me itch.


----------



## Alan (Apr 25, 2022)

tacochris said:


> 100 damn percent i would save that AND ride it just greased up with good wheels just cause its beautiful.
> Anyone wanna mail it to me so i can prove it?  Lol.



Heck, I’d just straighten that front rim and save it too!


----------



## tacochris (Apr 25, 2022)

Alan said:


> Heck, I’d just straighten that front rim and save it too!



There is something in the works right now....its being saved and will remain as-is but ridable.  😁


----------



## mrg (Apr 26, 2022)

Didn't think about before pics back then but this 39 AutoCycle looked as bad but not as complete, actually you can still see a couple little spots of green paint!


----------



## tacochris (Apr 26, 2022)

mrg said:


> Didn't think about before pics back then but this 39 AutoCycle looked as bad but not as complete, actually you can still see a couple little spots of green paint!View attachment 1614347
> 
> View attachment 1614348
> 
> View attachment 1614349



One of my favorite things is to see a bike people turn their nose up at or look at as nothing but parts, becomes ridable and lives an amazing life!  Ive just about made it my mission...


----------



## mrg (Apr 26, 2022)

I love resurrecting a bike/frame from the dead this 41 Henderson was just covered in old ugly paint, sawed off goose neck, dying for some intention and some new parts, ( again didn’t even think about before pics ), just happen to see a glimpse of the Henderson decal and knew I had to spend some time, maybe not its former glory but a whole new life!, This should be a whole new thread!


----------



## tacochris (Apr 26, 2022)

mrg said:


> I love resurrecting a bike/frame from the dead this 41 Henderson was just covered in old ugly paint, sawed off goose neck, dying for some intention and some new parts, ( again didn’t even think about before pics ), just happen to see a glimpse of the Henderson decal and knew I had to spend some time, maybe not its former glory but a whole new life!, This should be a whole new thread!View attachment 1614489
> View attachment 1614490
> 
> View attachment 1614491
> ...



Absolutely awesome patina!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Apr 26, 2022)

Good morning Caber’s! 
PATINA BIKES RULE! Lmao! I’ve done several of them over the last few years and just love em! The truth is that I’ve gotten rid of some of the nice original bikes in favor of these! I’m To much of a hot rodder at heart and know that I should pass on the nicer original bikes to those that will keep ‘em that way!


----------



## tacochris (Apr 26, 2022)

UPDATE now that I made sure it was ok:

Sooo...never could have imagined I would have the chance, but 30thtbird Kenny and I talked off the record last week and long story short, this crusty gorgeous beauty will be coming to a new forever home with me in Houston as soon as its safely apart and ready to go.  Kenny is super capable and the bike is slowly coming apart safely and carefully and he has the same drive I do to make sure it stays as complete as possible.  

I fell in love with this thing the first time I was shown a picture of it and without 30thtbird approaching me about it and being as cool as he is, I never would have had this chance so i am beyond grateful.

Yes...the bike is every bit as crusty as it looks in the pictures but solid enough to live again and WILL live again this year.  

Stay tuned!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Apr 26, 2022)

tacochris said:


> UPDATE now that I made sure it was ok:
> 
> Sooo...never could have imagined I would have the chance, but 30thtbird Kenny and I talked off the record last week and long story short, this crusty gorgeous beauty will be coming to a new forever home with me in Houston as soon as its safely apart and ready to go.  Kenny is super capable and the bike is slowly coming apart safely and carefully and he has the same drive I do to make sure it stays as complete as possible.
> 
> ...



That’s frickin awesome!! Please post photos as it comes along! Would love to see the transformation as it comes along!!


----------



## tacochris (Apr 26, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> That’s frickin awesome!! Please post photos as it comes along! Would love to see the transformation as it comes along!!



O absolutely!  My only concern is annoying 30thtbird because I literally just wanna talk about the bike all the time!  haha

Ive already got a set of hoops and spokes for it since the originals are trashed beyond reason.  Frame needs some lite welding but nothing I cant do.....Already have tires planned too.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Apr 26, 2022)

Lmao! If it were me selling it to ya I would love that passion for it! How ever….a 41 patina straight bar….fat chance of getting that one before I’m dead! 🤣


----------



## tacochris (Apr 26, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Lmao! If it were me selling it to ya I would love that passion for it! How ever….a 41 patina straight bar….fat chance of getting that one before I’m dead! 🤣



Yeah I get that....another reason I never thought I would have the chance to rebuild it.  I think folks think im joking about my love of severe crust/patina but sometimes for me the worse the bike, the more my drive to make it live again.  
If that makes me crazy then get a straight jacket ready...Lol


----------



## 30thtbird (Apr 26, 2022)

Lmao.........  You have it under control tacochris. 
 Porkchop & Applesauce you have some awesome bikes there.
And I agree, it would be a great group type thread for patina bikes.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 26, 2022)

30thtbird said:


> Lmao.........  You have it under control tacochris.
> Porkchop & Applesauce you have some awesome bikes there.
> And I agree, it would be a great group type thread for patina bikes.



Lol!  I get a tad obsessed with things when i get excited.  My bikes are all very loved...


----------



## tacochris (Apr 26, 2022)

Here is another severely crusty 41 ive been saving for years.  Its in rough shape but one by one i add more parts to it and it WILL live again.  
I call it “Lost Cause 41”

Its pitted like the surface of the moon.


----------



## mrg (Apr 26, 2022)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/55-spitfire.207669/, A patina story, my 55 Spitfire my family has owned my whole life and I put 99% of the patina on it, really doesn't look bad for all the abuse/neglect/abuse I put it thru in the last 62 yrs!


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 27, 2022)

tacochris said:


> UPDATE now that I made sure it was ok:
> 
> Sooo...never could have imagined I would have the chance, but 30thtbird Kenny and I talked off the record last week and long story short, this crusty gorgeous beauty will be coming to a new forever home with me in Houston as soon as its safely apart and ready to go.  Kenny is super capable and the bike is slowly coming apart safely and carefully and he has the same drive I do to make sure it stays as complete as possible.
> 
> ...



Awesome! This is the one I sent you awhile back that I wanted to go get, but just couldn’t spend the time on the road to get it! Glad it’s going to you!


----------



## tacochris (Apr 27, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Awesome! This is the one I sent you awhile back that I wanted to go get, but just couldn’t spend the time on the road to get it! Glad it’s going to you!



When you sent it to me for the first time thats when the ball started rolling in my mind but mainly just dreaming because I fully assumed it was a lost cause to even want it.  .....aaaaand here we are!!  Lol  Im super excited!


----------



## tacochris (Apr 27, 2022)

mrg said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/55-spitfire.207669/, A patina story, my 55 Spitfire my family has owned my whole life and I put 99% of the patina on it, really doesn't look bad for all the abuse/neglect/abuse I put it thru in the last 62 yrs!View attachment 1614810View attachment 1614808
> 
> View attachment 1614806
> 
> ...



To me the family connection on this bike makes it priceless plus the added bonus of knowing you put most of the scratches on it!


----------



## the tinker (Apr 27, 2022)

$200, really? 100% junk. I'll be generous. $20 for yard art.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 27, 2022)

the tinker said:


> $200, really? 100% junk. I'll be generous. $20 for yard art.



Stick around and watch this space as I make the %100 junk do 100's of miles on the road and give me 100's of smiles.  This is just even more motivation for me to put this beauty back on the road.  

When its done Im gonna take it to bike shows and set it up near all the shiny restored bikes with a turntable and spotlights.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 27, 2022)

Not running you down, Chris. It's that thinking back, I've had at least five 1941 Schwinns, all with springers. None were restored and when I parted with them they were cheap and ridable. I hope you didn't pay full asking price for that bike.  Have some fun with it.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 27, 2022)

the tinker said:


> Not running you down, Chris. It's that thinking back, I've had at least five 1941 Schwinns, all with springers. None were restored and when I parted with them they were cheap and ridable. I hope you didn't pay full asking price for that bike.  Have some fun with it.



I wont regret what I do because Im not doing it to save a 41 Schwinn, Im doing it to save THIS 41 Schwinn specifically.  By the time its all said and done with shipping and everything I will most likely be paying a tad more for it but it will be saved and will live out its life with me as long as Im alive.
Im a bit of a hippy its true but sometimes a bike triggers something in me and it becomes a mission for me to save it.  
Money goes away....old bikes are forever.


----------



## mrg (Apr 27, 2022)

the tinker said:


> $200, really? 100% junk. I'll be generous. $20 for yard art.



I want to go to your yard sale!


----------



## the tinker (Apr 27, 2022)

It's getting crazy out there. I'm no longer into bikes, so the prices things are going for just amaze me. I told a friend of mine, that's not into bikes, but sometimes comes across them,  to post a picture of a bike he picked up from a Chicago basement clean-out guy, back in February, I think it was.  This bike was a complete turd, but I was very liberal in my assessment of it, and told him, as bad as it looks, it's a rare one. Don't take less than $1000.  He sold it in a day. 1939 Monark. . . $4000.00 Jeeeez!          
                                                                                                 Speaking of Schwinns with Patina, does anyone remember the Schwinn Phantom that Memory Lane had displayed in their entryway to their store? It had been 2/3's buried in the ground for many years. The bottom 1/3 rotted clean off.                                                                                                                                       Funny thing, my neighbor came over Monday. He's retired like me. He got wind of some big old building packed with old Chevy speed parts. The owner, about 90, passed away, and his kids want the building emptied. Said he counted 25 very old Schwinns  plus a sh*tload of Whizzers, old pedal cars, lots of Whizzer parts, motor cycles, scooters and on and on. He took pictures and was supposed to send them to me, guess I'll have to go over to his house today and remind him. I'm curious, but I told him I've saddled myself with enough junk of my own, and have no ambition to seek more. My point is, there's so much "good stuff" out there still stashed away, rotting in an old pole barn or shed. That's the stuff that should be saved. I told my neighbor to contact the people. Tell them about the CABE. Post pictures of the bikes, stating they know nothing about bikes. And, like so many heirs to Dad's hoard has done in the past, dispose of his treasure, right here on the CABE.  I look forward to seeing the stuff posted here.  Anyway, whether it's a turd, or polished gold, have fun , life is short. By the way, my daughter had a baby this morning. Baby girl. Gave birth at home, no problems.

Update: Just went over to the neighbor's house. He's like me and could not get the photos on his phone to go to my computer. [sounds like me, computer incompetent ]  Anyway, I saw the pictures and everything is pretty well jammed up. I did see lots of newer stuff. Looks like about a 150 bikes, and he says at least 25 are classic old Schwinns.  He was back over there today and told the sons about the CABE. We'll see  if they contact us.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 27, 2022)

the tinker said:


> It's getting crazy out there. I'm no longer into bikes, so the prices things are going for just amaze me. I told a friend of mine, that's not into bikes, but sometimes comes across them,  to post a picture of a bike he picked up from a Chicago basement clean-out guy, back in February, I think it was.  This bike was a complete turd, but I was very liberal in my assessment of it, and told him, as bad as it looks, it's a rare one. Don't take less than $1000.  He sold it in a day. 1939 Monark. . . $4000.00 Jeeeez!
> Speaking of Schwinns with Patina, does anyone remember the Schwinn Phantom that Memory Lane had displayed in their entryway to their store? It had been 2/3's buried in the ground for many years. The bottom 1/3 rotted clean off.                                                                                                                                       Funny thing, my neighbor came over Monday. He's retired like me. He got wind of some big old building packed with old Chevy speed parts. The owner, about 90, passed away, and his kids want the building emptied. Said he counted 25 very old Schwinns  plus a sh*tload of Whizzers, old pedal cars, lots of Whizzer parts, motor cycles, scooters and on and on. He took pictures and was supposed to send them to me, guess I'll have to go over to his house today and remind him. I'm curious, but I told him I've saddled myself with enough junk of my own, and have no ambition to seek more. My point is, there's so much "good stuff" out there still stashed away, rotting in an old pole barn or shed. That's the stuff that should be saved. I told my neighbor to contact the people. Tell them about the CABE. Post pictures of the bikes, stating they know nothing about bikes. And, like so many heirs to Dad's hoard has done in the past, dispose of his treasure, right here on the CABE.  I look forward to seeing the stuff posted here.  Anyway, whether it's a turd, or polished gold, have fun , life is short. By the way, my daughter had a baby this morning. Baby girl. Gave birth at home, no problems.
> 
> Update: Just went over to the neighbor's house. He's like me and could not get the photos on his phone to go to my computer. [sounds like me, computer incompetent ]  Anyway, I saw the pictures and everything is pretty well jammed up. I did see lots of newer stuff. Looks like about a 150 bikes, and he says at least 25 are classic old Schwinns.  He was back over there today and told the sons about the CABE. We'll see  if they contact us.



The spice of life is that there is a butt for every seat, some guys like fat girls some guys like skinny girls, hell some guys like guys....
What i mean to say is that saving and rebuilding rusty bikes that are in terrible shape and giving them a new life makes me happy, it gives me fullfillment when most of my life is a 8-5 repetition machine!  Nice shiny bikes are cool but they offer me zero challenge, they dont need me because someone is always fighting over the shiny ones.  The rusty ones like this one in question, it needs me because without folks like me its story would die off.  I was the ugly duckling in school, the nerd that was bullied constantly and tormented and this bike is alot like that....it deserves a second chance to feel the wind rattle thru its fenders.
I dont expect my oddball love of rusty forgotten “parts bikes” to make sense to anyone anytime soon but that is almost part of the charm for me in the end.  
Takes alot of passion and determination to save these bikes...just really does my heart good at the end of the day.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 27, 2022)

tacochris said:


> When you sent it to me for the first time thats when the ball started rolling in my mind but mainly just dreaming because I fully assumed it was a lost cause to even want it.  .....aaaaand here we are!!  Lol  Im super excited!



The man….. the myth…… the tacochris!!!


----------



## tacochris (Apr 27, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> The man….. the myth…… the tacochris!!!



   Haha its probably an undiagnosed mental illness....BUT, at least im happy!


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 27, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Haha its probably an undiagnosed mental illness....BUT, at least im happy!



But…. At the end of the day, you’ve built something. You’ve saved something. You’ve given new life to something… that stuff. Those things. They have stories and they will far outlive you…. I’m with you, I build my stuff to ride. To ride a bunch. To throw in a truck bed or on a bike rack and haul to our next vacation spot. The bikes are apart of the adventure too.

A few years ago my wife and I started taking a pair of bikes on trips. We were walking through a little shop and discovered little badges meant to affix to paddles or walking sticks, i thought they were perfect to track our bikes adventures… 

My ‘39 DX is my adventure bike…


----------



## tacochris (Apr 27, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> But…. At the end of the day, you’ve built something. You’ve saved something. You’ve given new life to something… that stuff. Those things. They have stories and they will far outlive you…. I’m with you, I build my stuff to ride. To ride a bunch. To throw in a truck bed or on a bike rack and haul to our next vacation spot. The bikes are apart of the adventure too.
> 
> A few years ago my wife and I started taking a pair of bikes on trips. We were walking through a little shop and discovered little badges meant to affix to paddles or walking sticks, i thought they were perfect to track our bikes adventures…
> 
> ...



Im told its something called “Object Personification” where inanimate objects feel to you like that have a life and feel pain/loneliness and stuff like that.  Ive always done that though...things that are special to me become part of my family and almost take on a role around the house.  Ive been offered d@mn good money for my phantoms but i literally cant sell them, i couldnt live with myself.  
i think its awesome you guys marking your travels on the bikes...they take on a whole new life when you do that, and the story carries on!


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 28, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Im told its something called “Object Personification” where inanimate objects feel to you like that have a life and feel pain/loneliness and stuff like that.  Ive always done that though...things that are special to me become part of my family and almost take on a role around the house.  Ive been offered d@mn good money for my phantoms but i literally cant sell them, i couldnt live with myself.
> i think its awesome you guys marking your travels on the bikes...they take on a whole new life when you do that, and the story carries on!



Interesting. I do this with almost everything in life… Didn't know it had a name! Lol. I will inform my wife that it’s normal. 😂


----------



## mrg (May 1, 2022)

Seems like a lot of my bikes are patina riders! here's the 38 Henderson.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 9, 2022)

UPDATE:
Well guys...HUGE thanks to @30thtbird that this beauty arrived at my house yesterday in all its beauty.  I couldnt wait to at least get the chassis of the bike on the stand.  Im shocked to say its in better shape than my green 41!  
Ive named it “Black Pearl” and as soon as my B6 is off the stand it will be getting a ton of love!  Just wait...
Little sneak peak and you can even see some original black showing thru!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 9, 2022)

tacochris said:


> UPDATE:
> Well guys...HUGE thanks to @30thtbird that this beauty arrived at my house yesterday in all its beauty.  I couldnt wait to at least get the chassis of the bike on the stand.  Im shocked to say its in better shape than my green 41!
> Ive named it “Black Pearl” and as soon as my B6 is off the stand it will be getting a ton of love!  Just wait...
> Little sneak peak and you can even see some original black showing thru!
> ...



Oh course it would have one of my favorite badges! Why not! Haha. I’m so glad this one is getting saved.

My wife actually made me a shirt for Father’s Day of one of my badges.






Let us know if you need any parts for this beast. Hardware and bits that may not be usable and the such.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 9, 2022)

tacochris said:


> UPDATE:
> Well guys...HUGE thanks to @30thtbird that this beauty arrived at my house yesterday in all its beauty.  I couldnt wait to at least get the chassis of the bike on the stand.  Im shocked to say its in better shape than my green 41!
> Ive named it “Black Pearl” and as soon as my B6 is off the stand it will be getting a ton of love!  Just wait...
> Little sneak peak and you can even see some original black showing thru!
> ...



Look at all those crusty cruiser’s! Love it!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 9, 2022)

How’s that 41 coming along!?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 9, 2022)

Picked up this 38 awhile back. Slowly gathering the pieces to make it whole again!


----------



## tacochris (Jul 9, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Oh course it would have one of my favorite badges! Why not! Haha. I’m so glad this one is getting saved.
> 
> My wife actually made me a shirt for Father’s Day of one of my badges.
> 
> ...



Man the badge made it even cooler for me too!  
The worst parts of this bike was anything near the ground so all the small hardware is trashed, like fender strut hardware, brake arm hardware, chainguard hardware etc.  The larger stuff like stem bolts, seat clamp bolts are all solid surprisingly.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 9, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> How’s that 41 coming along!?



You mean my other green/green 41?  Honestly its in worse shape than this one and its gonna require some patching and structural welding so its gonna drop down the list in favor of this one for a while.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 9, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Picked up this 38 awhile back. Slowly gathering the pieces to make it whole again!
> 
> View attachment 1659457
> 
> View attachment 1659458



Maaan thats a beautiful bike too!  I still need to have at least one from the late 30’s to round out my collection eventually!


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 9, 2022)

tacochris said:


> UPDATE:
> Well guys...HUGE thanks to @30thtbird that this beauty arrived at my house yesterday in all its beauty.  I couldnt wait to at least get the chassis of the bike on the stand.  Im shocked to say its in better shape than my green 41!
> Ive named it “Black Pearl” and as soon as my B6 is off the stand it will be getting a ton of love!  Just wait...
> Little sneak peak and you can even see some original black showing thru!
> ...



Should you happen to give up on it I’ll take it to the finish line😉(sadly for me, awesome for the bike i know with you that won’t be happening😂). Seriously though. Give someone else a chance to save one Chris😤(all jokes ofc)


----------



## tacochris (Jul 9, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Should you happen to give up on it I’ll take it to the finish line😉(sadly for me, awesome for the bike i know with you that won’t be happening😂). Seriously though. Give someone else a chance to save one Chris😤(all jokes ofc)



I think its beyond awesome that so many other dudes share my passion for resurrecting rough bikes!  Its refreshing to see guys who think like i do and maybe that will save even more “too far gone” bikes in the future!
Rolling art is the best art!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 9, 2022)

There beautiful when they’re done!!


----------



## tacochris (Jul 9, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> There beautiful when they’re done!!
> 
> View attachment 1659531



Its the same thing that happened to rusty old VWs.  Everyone turned their noses up to the rusty ones until one day they got harder to to find and the ones they DID find were too pricey.  All of the sudden all those busses with a little floor rust and a dent or two didnt look so bad anymore.
One day rusty bikes will have a major following and what we rustyhounds do to being em back wont be so far fetched.
My theory of course.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 10, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Its the same thing that happened to rusty old VWs.  Everyone turned their noses up to the rusty ones until one day they got harder to to find and the ones they DID find were too pricey.  All of the sudden all those busses with a little floor rust and a dent or two didnt look so bad anymore.
> One day rusty bikes will have a major following and what we rustyhounds do to being em back wont be so far fetched.
> My theory of course.



Good morning! 
 While I do agree that the high price of a perfect survivor does make a less than perfect bike more affordable I lean to the side of rolling art.  The freedom of personal expression combined with sharing that with someone is very rewarding. The perfect examples of these classic bikes are often put into a collection and are often not ridin or shared with the public. I understand and commend those who save these for future generations. It’s very important to do such….how ever I’m not that guy anymore. To let someone else ride and experience what it’s like to be on a piece of rolling art is the true treasure! I am not worried about an occasional scratch or scuff….it just adds to its history! I would never take a great example and modify it but using parts and pieces…game on! Modern low rolling resistance tires, led lights bulbs, new bearings combined with those not so perfect sweaty parts in a manner that makes em yours….now that’s perfection!


----------



## tacochris (Jul 10, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning!
> While I do agree that the high price of a perfect survivor does make a less than perfect bike more affordable I lean to the side of rolling art.  The freedom of personal expression combined with sharing that with someone is very rewarding. The perfect examples of these classic bikes are often put into a collection and are often not ridin or shared with the public. I understand and commend those who save these for future generations. It’s very important to do such….how ever I’m not that guy anymore. To let someone else ride and experience what it’s like to be on a piece of rolling art is the true treasure! I am not worried about an occasional scratch or scuff….it just adds to its history! I would never take a great example and modify it but using parts and pieces…game on! Modern low rolling resistance tires, led lights bulbs, new bearings combined with those not so perfect sweaty parts in a manner that makes em yours….now that’s perfection!



I think my comment was maybe missunderstood...let me see if i can make it better.
Alot of folks will make comments to me when i save these bikes “well why dont you just hold out for a better frame” “look for a better frame” etc.  ...and my answer is “im not trying to build A bike...im trying to build THIS bike.  There is something extremely rewarding to my soul to bring a bike that is in rougher than normal condition back from the grave.  Its almost religious for me i cant explain it.  Its an “against all odds” thing and it gives me great hope even in my own life because i myself and a bit too far gone like these bikes, but i pedal on.  Its a challenge and it has somewhat become therapy for me to one by one watch a trashed bike become whole again.  I absolutely LOVE what i do because its the way the good Lord wired me, but i also love what i do because it might inspire even one person to give a second look to that “too far gone” bike they passed over before.  Im seeing it more and more as guys like me pop up and i dig the hell out of it.
My main point was, some day, the lengths i go to saving rusty “yard art” bikes wont seem as crazy as it does now....


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 10, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I think my comment was maybe missunderstood...let me see if i can make it better.
> Alot of folks will make comments to me when i save these bikes “well why dont you just hold out for a better frame” “look for a better frame” etc.  ...and my answer is “im not trying to build A bike...im trying to build THIS bike.  There is something extremely rewarding to my soul to bring a bike that is in rougher than normal condition back from the grave.  Its almost religious for me i cant explain it.  Its an “against all odds” thing and it gives me great hope even in my own life because i myself and a bit too far gone like these bikes, but i pedal on.  Its a challenge and it has somewhat become therapy for me to one by one watch a trashed bike become whole again.  I absolutely LOVE what i do because its the way the good Lord wired me, but i also love what i do because it might inspire even one person to give a second look to that “too far gone” bike they passed over before.  Im seeing it more and more as guys like me pop up and i dig the hell out of it.
> My main point was, some day, the lengths i go to saving rusty “yard art” bikes wont seem as crazy as it does now....



Nothing crazy about that brother! I’ve been resurrecting “junk” for decades! Love taking something forgotten or discarded and giving it new life! Very rewarding in many many ways! I completely understand! I’ve read many of your postings and totally get it! Hoping that you share that passion and experience with the young people in your community! When you share that with others and let them ride those treasures Ahhh man!!!!! So frickin awesome! The joy and hope it fills your soul up with is unbelievable!! Most have never been on a 60-70-80-90 year old bike! I’ve been spreading the passion and from my personal perspective it’s brought my family,friends, and community closer together! Can’t take em with you when you go but you can certainly ensure that passion lives on!


----------



## tacochris (Jul 10, 2022)

Well....im at the very end of covid but couldnt shake the curiosity of taking this thing apart.
The Black Pearl is officially apart, even the Miller came off.  Couple small casualties along the way but mainly small hardware that can be easily replaced.  
This bike has a beautiful rich black-n-iron look to it and the name i chose is really fitting now!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 7, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Taco Chris could save that one no problem.



Speaking of that.....here is an update.  
A ton of work has gone into it looking like this but once I add all the original parts back its ready to hit the road!  
Thanks for the vote of confidence....


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 7, 2022)

I can't believe that's the same bike, good job, only you Chris, the man with the patina magic wand. When a bike like that is found in the wild most people would run away from rust, but you run towards it and prove it is worth saving.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 7, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> I can't believe that's the same bike, good job, only you Chris, the man with the patina magic wand. When a bike like that is found in the wild most people would run away from rust, but you run towards it and prove it is worth saving.



I really appreciate that man!  I gather a serious amount of joy and satisfaction saving the bikes most folks shy away from!


----------



## 30thtbird (Sep 7, 2022)

Amazing!  Love your work Chris.  Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## RustyHornet (Sep 7, 2022)

When are you gonna restore it?







🙃😂


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 7, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Speaking of that.....here is an update.
> A ton of work has gone into it looking like this but once I add all the original parts back its ready to hit the road!
> Thanks for the vote of confidence....
> 
> ...



It’s so beautiful! I love the red tires on there! Definitely a new bike for the bucket list! (Not yours, I could never take it from you.)


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 7, 2022)

I think that one is almost done, a seat, chain, lite on the fender, some grips, pedals and maybe a guard.  NEXT !!!!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 7, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> I think that one is almost done, a seat, chain, lite on the fender, some grips, pedals and maybe a guard.  NEXT !!!!



Its actually really close because everything is greased and packed as of now, just waiting on the “trim” items. 
Here is a pic with the guard and seat.  Guard needs to have the front tab rewelded and the seat needs some repair and a wrap job. 
Just need a front light cover, rear reflector and to install the front struts back on!

@MrMonark13 the red tires were always my dream for this bike so im glad i sucked it up and got em!  It will get red grips and pedal blocks as well!


----------



## Gimletbikes (Sep 7, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Its actually really close because everything is greased and packed as of now, just waiting on the “trim” items.
> Here is a pic with the guard and seat.  Guard needs to have the front tab rewelded and the seat needs some repair and a wrap job.
> Just need a front light cover, rear reflector and to install the front struts back on!
> 
> ...



This is amazing. Really inspiring!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 2, 2022)

Good morning caber’s! 
 I love the patina bikes! The then and now photos are so killer! Thought I’d post some of my then and now! Here’s a few that I’ve done. Would love to see your then and now photos too!


----------



## tacochris (Nov 2, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning caber’s!
> I love the patina bikes! The then and now photos are so killer! Thought I’d post some of my then and now! Here’s a few that I’ve done. Would love to see your then and now photos too!
> 
> View attachment 1724287
> ...



As always man i love em!  Killer work!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 2, 2022)

tacochris said:


> As always man i love em!  Killer work!



Thank you buddy! 
 Saw the then and now photos of the pearl and loved it so thought I’d get it going with more photos! Have ya got to ride the pearl yet!?!


----------



## tacochris (Nov 2, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Thank you buddy!
> Saw the then and now photos of the pearl and loved it so thought I’d get it going with more photos! Have ya got to ride the pearl yet!?!



Sadly no....the chain was broken into pieces, the guard was snapped at the mounting bracket and it needs some replacement springer crown bolts on one side.  Ive got another chain, just need to restore it and then weld the chainguard tabs back together and mount a seat.  Bike was pretty bad when I got it....even for me.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 2, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Sadly no....the chain was broken into pieces, the guard was snapped at the mounting bracket and it needs some replacement springer crown bolts on one side.  Ive got another chain, just need to restore it and then weld the chainguard tabs back together and mount a seat.  Bike was pretty bad when I got it....even for me.



Man! Put that chain on there and through a bolt in the springer and take er for a rip! Nothing like riding it to get demotivated! 👍🏻


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 2, 2022)

Remotivated! Auto correct….


----------



## tacochris (Nov 2, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Man! Put that chain on there and through a bolt in the springer and take er for a rip! Nothing like riding it to get demotivated! 👍🏻



I always overload myself with projects but Im not sure I would have it any other way.  Plus my drive to always hit the road with the bike looking exactly how I want it to look in my head.  Rarely will I ever ride a bike before its finished if that makes sense....Lol


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 2, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning caber’s!
> I love the patina bikes! The then and now photos are so killer! Thought I’d post some of my then and now! Here’s a few that I’ve done. Would love to see your then and now photos too!
> 
> 
> ...




what are those pedals from? I like steel rat trap pedals for the extra grip, but all I seem to find are 70's style. those look pretty old.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 2, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> what are those pedals from? I like steel rat trap pedals for the extra grip, but all I seem to find are 70's style. those look pretty old.



Funny how good a set of crusty 1970’s Schwinn ten speed pedals with the reflectors removed can look on a prewar huh! Lmao!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 2, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Funny how good a set of crusty 1970’s Schwinn ten speed pedals with the reflectors removed can look on a prewar huh! Lmao!



funny!  never look that good. going to wire wheel the plating off and bury them in the mud for a while!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 2, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> funny!  never look that good. going to wire wheel the plating off and bury them in the mud for a while!



I wouldn’t bury em. Will play hell on the bearings. Use a mixture of 1/2 hydrogen peroxide and 1/2 vinegar with a pinch of salt. Spray em with that a few times and they’ll be good to go in a few days rather then weeks


----------



## Gimletbikes (Nov 2, 2022)

Beautiful. that wooden tank is really something else. Outstanding!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Nov 2, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> Beautiful. that wooden tank is really something else. Outstanding!



That tank is outstanding! Wish I could take credit for it! Lmao! A friend of mine made that! His wood working skills are absolutely incredible! So greatfull he made this piece of art for me! He’s currently working on another wooden tank for my wife’s 39! So stoked! 
 Really cool ya all are digging what I’ve done but let’s see your crusty then and now photos!!


----------



## Thee (Nov 2, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> That tank is outstanding! Wish I could take credit for it! Lmao! A friend of mine made that! His wood working skills are absolutely incredible! So greatfull he made this piece of art for me! He’s currently working on another wooden tank for my wife’s 39!
> 
> It needs  to sport a big BOLT SD chargers logo ⚡️⚡️⚡️⚡️ 🏈 😆


----------

